# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj nje software

## ruzhdi.

tung te gjithve me duhet nje program per te konvertuar filma

----------


## unikali

Pershendetje.
Nga format AVI ne DVD perdor Nero 7 ose 8.

----------


## zeripopullit

ConvertxtoDVD eshte shume program i mire per konvertim te AVI ne DVD format

Po bere kerkim ne google "ConvertxtoDVD Portable" e gjen pa problem dhe keshtu nuk te duhet ta instalosh programin dhe akoma me mire te vrasesh mendjen per CRACK ose KEYEGE (funksionon 100%)

----------


## benseven11

> tung te gjithve me duhet nje program per te konvertuar filma


Shiko sot te giveaway of the day,ke nje program te mire konvertus videosh.Eshte falas nqs e shkarkon dhe e instalon sot, vjen me serial,shiko ne skedarin tekst, ke serialin aty.E hap programin klik te ikona e celesit fut serialin dhe u regjistrua..
www.giveawayoftheday.com/

----------


## ToNi-R_B-BoY

*Pershendetje... Kush mund te me ndihmoje me emrin e programit qe perdorin bar caffet. Mjafton vetem emri i programit. Ju Flm*

----------


## valdetshala

Toni pak me vonese ndoshta 

http://www.programeshqip.com/meshumeprobar.htm

----------


## fiki_godfather

kush mund me ma tregu emrin e ni programi per instalimin e softwerave ne digital
vetem emrin nese mundet ju faleminderit

----------


## bekim_MK

Krkoj ndihme se si te perdor kete program per perkthim SDL Trados 2009 .e kam bler qe tre muaj dhe ende smund te punoj me te.
a e prordor dikush ket program? te me ndihmoj :
1-si  te regjistroj ne memori dokumentin? dhe
2-si ta shtyp dokumentin e perkthyer? 
edhe pse ka ca info.( http://www.albaglobal.com/modules.ph...ile=trados2009 ) ne internet lus me konkretisht dikush te me sqajor .
 ju faliminderit

----------


## peyoni

pershendetje... a mundeni mem tregu se ku muj me download Nero ( per me kpoju: cd, dvd, etj) qe dini me tregoni ok flm...

----------


## strange

Shkarko këtuu.


Vetëm gutu ta marrësh se fshihen postet e tilla  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## argjenddre

Vetem nga faqja  , jo linqe te ndryshme nuk lejohen.

http://www.nero.com/eng/index.html

----------


## paulin.g

dua te fus disa foto nga kompjuteri ne  telefon po nuk me hapen ne telefon , a ka ndonje program qe konverton foto qe mund ti hap telefoni

----------


## aR-my_nD

po ka me programin e microsoft ofce piture menager shkon start >programs> microsofr office >dhe e shef ni program piture menager um duket shkrun se se kam te instalum mirosoft office-n hiqq...

----------


## zeripopullit

E mira eshte qe te na postosh formatin e fotos qe [selekto foton, kliko butonin e djathte te mausit dhe bej properties per te gjetur cfare formati eshte]

Gjithashtu modelin e telefonit dhe vitin e prodhuar

----------


## peyoni

ok flm shum u zgjedh problemi... thnx

----------


## Elonaa

po mua pse me del kjo kur hyj ne disa tema ne forum???Di ndonje te me thot??.Me ka merzit !


*502 Bad Gateway*


502 Bad Gateway

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nginx/0.6.39

----------


## argjenddre

> po mua pse me del kjo kur hyj ne disa tema ne forum???Di ndonje te me thot??.Me ka merzit !
> 
> 
> *502 Bad Gateway*
> 
> 
> 502 Bad Gateway
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Mbase qenke nga USA lexo pak ketu

http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E502.html

----------


## Elonaa

> Mbase qenke nga USA lexo pak ketu
> 
> http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E502.html




Flm per ndihmen!

----------


## peyoni

Tung a mundeni me tregu se ku muj me  download  *ms office 2003* ok flm

----------


## Snake Eyes

kontrollo tek warez-bb.org...regjistrohu dhe kerkoje aty se ke shum info..

----------

